# Snakewood Ebony Lil' Nibbler



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 7, 2015)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_8191_zpsufgmjqdm.jpg
I bought some snake-wood the other day I was hoping it was large enough in diameter but it turned out to be a hair shy of what I was wanting....I like the bottom picture shape better...http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_8116_zpsfqya1twi.jpg the overall diameter at the widest part of the bell in the lower pic is 1-1/2" the snake-wood ended up being 1- 3/8" so, I am headed back to find some bigger stuff....the inserts are made from Macassar Ebony.What do you all think? Which size?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## myingling (Jun 7, 2015)

sharp lookin calls but that top one the 2 woods compliment each other


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

Pappy - Its going to be hard to beat that snakewood call. That is just absolutely gorgeous. Where the bottom transitions into the middle section I think you got a better / smoother transition on the snakewood call. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 7, 2015)

The SW rocks !


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 7, 2015)

Great looking calls.


----------

